# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  hỏi về ngày của hệ thống máy tính

## anhngoctmy

- các máy ở quán nét điều khóa adjust date/time khi nhấp chọn thì nó thông báo you do not have the proper privilege level to change the system time.

----------


## muabuon

hâu như các máy ở quán net điều dùng chương trình đóng băng nên bạn kô thể thay đổi thông tin của máy đc bạn ạ.

----------


## hongluongseo

nếu cần thay đổi chỉ có cách, hỏi chủ tiệm nét mật khẩu mở băng rồi reset máy lại xong rồi chỉnh ngày giờ thì ok, mà máy người ta mà bạn chỉnh ngày giờ chi nhĩ.

----------


## canhosaigon

hjhj cái này thì cần gì chứ mọi người cứ vào bios ý mà đặt lịch chênh lệch sai lệch lớn hơn 3 tháng đi (90 ngày)
như thế thì tất cả những phần đóng băng free của máy tính đều tan vỡ hết ( bạn mún làm gì thì tùy)
sau khi phá băng bạn có thể đặt lại ngày giờ 1 cách thoải mái 

p/s: chủ quán mà uýnh đừng tìm hiệu nhé =))

----------


## hoangnam.hp18

nếu máy của họ đã cố tình không cho khách chỉnh sửa thi bios chắc chắn sẽ đặt password . vì vậy các bạn nếu muốn chỉnh được hệ thống thì phải phá băng bằng chương trình undeepfreeze

----------

